# Installing FreeBSD



## Aircombat (Apr 15, 2010)

I downloaded OpenBSD and read the Manuals, and tried installing FreeBSD, after creating partition and slices. I am using a bootable DVD for the same. After choosing the install media as the DVD, and trying to install the OS, I am getting the following error.


```
Error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: Input/Output error(5)
```

Any help/suggestions?


----------



## ericbsd (Apr 15, 2010)

When you boot the DVD at the FreeBSD logo before the 10 second pass. Choice Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disable. If it not Work read this: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=477


----------



## Aircombat (Apr 15, 2010)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> When you boot the DVD at the FreeBSD logo before the 10 second pass. Choice Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disable. If it not Work read this:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=477



I went through the above forum discussion. I installed Rapid CRC 0.6.1 and checked the md5 checksum. 

44c016ae8812a266f710d1845722366d
44c016ae8812a266f710d1845722366d

So the image is fine. Is there any way of finding out the DVD md5 checksum ?


----------



## fbsd1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Please explain what OpenBSD has to do with Freebsd install? What are you really trying to do?????


----------



## Aircombat (Apr 24, 2010)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> Please explain what OpenBSD has to do with Freebsd install? What are you really trying to do?????



Sorry, Like the newb I am, I meant FreeBSD and wrote OpenBSD


----------

